# איך לנקות שתן של חתולה משמיכת פוך?



## נ ס י (15/6/07)

איך לנקות שתן של חתולה משמיכת פוך?


----------



## Noaal (15/6/07)

אבקת כביסה ביו מדוללת במים קרים 
יחס של 1 ל-10.


----------



## עצובית20 (15/6/07)

או לכבס את השמיכה במכונה


----------



## mor74 (15/6/07)

ניקוי יבש מניסיון אישי כמו חדשה


----------



## r i p l y (15/6/07)

גם לדעתי לכבס במכונה 
תראי אם יש תגית כזת בקצה השמיכה ואם רשום  שימנים כאלו שאפשר לכבס ב 40- 30 מעלות אז תעשי זאת  או באמת ניקוי יבש אבל אני חושבת שאפשר לכבס במכונה.  זה  אולי יתפוס את כל המקום  במכונה.


----------



## נ ס י (15/6/07)

שוב- שמיכת פוך 
עם נוצות והכל ככה שאסור לכבס אותה במכונה אמורים ללכת לניקוי יבש אבל ממש אין לי כסף לזה עכשיו (ונראה לי שגם ככה זה עולה כמו חצי שמיכה) אז תהיתי אם יש שיטות חלופיות


----------



## Alleycat74 (15/6/07)

הניסיון שלי עם ניקוי יבש אינו טוב 
לשמיכה כזו עם נוצוץ. זה לא עלה הרבה (100 ש"ח)  אבל זה לא עבד והשמיכה נשארה מוכתמת ולא ממש מריחה נעים - לא משתמשים בה יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אבל אני יודעת מחברות שהכניסו שמיכות עם נוצות למכונה למרות שלכאורה "אסור" וזה עבד. אם את לא רוצה לקחת סיכון (שמיכות כאלה הם יקרות) אז הייתי הולכת על הפתרון של נועה של אבקת כביסה ביו מדוללת במים וטבלי סמרטוט ותעברי על הכתם. ייבשי את השמיכה בחוץ ונערי אותה היטב אחרי שזה מתייבש (שהנוצות יתפזרו שוב בפנים).


----------



## משתגעים על החתול (15/6/07)

בושם פיפי ../images/Emo5.gif 
ראשית - ניקוי יבש לא תמיד יעיל להסרת ריחות שתן. יכול להיות שלאף שלנו זה יהיה בסדר - אבל החתול עדיין יזהה את ריחות הפיפי ויכול לחזור ולהשתין במקום - שמבחינתו סומן כ"בית שימוש"... אפשר להשתמש בתמיסת סבון ביו לכביסה בריכוז 10%, אבל עם שמיכת פוך תרצי בודאי להמנע מהרטבת יתר... יש חומרים מנטרלי ריחות מיועדים להסרת ריחות שתן - בחנויות לחיות מחמד, אבל אפשר לנסות - במחיר הרבה יותר נמוך - את סנו פרש אודריל. חשוב לרסס לא רק את הכתם אלא אזור של כ-10 ס"מ מסביב לו - בתוך הפוך השתן מתפזר מעבר למה שרואים בחוץ... חשוב לאבחן את סיבת ההשתנה של החתולה על הפוך, ולפתור את בעיית הרקע. בהצלחה, מרתה


----------



## r i p l y (15/6/07)

בפעם הבאה אל תקני פוך 
אל תשכחי שזהמיכה שלך גם פעם הייתה חיה (אווז.) אני משתמשת בשמיכה רגילה תשקיעי בניקוי יבש חד פעמי -   כמה זה כבר יעלה 80 שח?.? בטח כמו מעיל... אולי תרססי עם שפריץ של חומר לניקוי ריפוד של סנו בטח האיזור של בשתן התכהה. לא? אפשר גם עם מגבון  לח ורסס נגב ולנגב שם  רק על האיזור - תנקי  מקומית   או ניקוי יבש.. .....


----------



## פרוקט (15/6/07)

מאין לך איזה שמיכת פוך יש לה? 
רוב שמיכות הפוך עשויות מפוך סינטטי...


----------



## pola5 (15/6/07)

טיפ... 
מנסיוני הפתרון הכי טוב הוא כביסה. יש שמיכות שאסור לכבס במכונה (בינהם פוך) כי כשמכבסים המילוי מאבד מהנפח שלו. אז מה שעושים הוא לכבס רגיל את השמיכה וא"חכ להכניס את השמיכה למייבש עם נעל ישנה עטופה בשקית (הדפיקות של הנעל מחזירות לשמיכה את הנפח). אצלי במשפחה עברו לשיטה הזו במקום ניקוי יבש, גם יותר נקי וגם יותר זול. מה שכן אולי צריך לבדוק אם השיטה הזו מתאימה לכל סוגי המייבשים.


----------



## biohazard79 (15/6/07)

תודה על הרעיון 
אפשר כדור טניס במקום נעל גם, לא?


----------



## pola5 (16/6/07)

לדעתי כדור טניס לא ידפוק מספיק חזק...


----------



## B0NB0N (16/6/07)

וואי אני אנסה את שיטת הנעל 
כמה פעמים כיבסתי את שמיכות הפוך (הסינטטי) שלנו.... לא שאיכפת לי שהנפח ירד, אבל ...... נו, עדיף נפוח. ולי אגב לא נשאר ריח ולא כתם.


----------



## pola5 (16/6/07)

בחורף הכי כיף נפוח ../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## lizush17 (15/6/07)

שלי החתולה המדהימה שלי 
בימים הראשונים שלה פה כם עשתה צרכים על הפוך והשתינה על המיטה..לקחתי סקוטץ' וסמרטוט וניקיתי את זה עם אבקת כביסה שפשפתי המוןן המון עם הרבה מים.. הריח עבר וגם הכתם.. ואת הפוך הכנסתי למכונה (והוא סינטטי אל דאגה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) וזהו..בהצלחה.. ולא לכעוס על החתול יותר מידי..הוא לא עשה את זה בכוונה ..


----------

